# Cornell & Diehl Odessa



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Burley, Turkish oriental, latakia and perique. This tobacco seriously impressed me. Matter of fact it is close to what I hope my own attemp at blending will turn out to taste like, but I won't know that for a few more weeks.

This is medium ribbon cut of medium and dark brown with a bit of black mixed in there as well. Lights easily and burns well. The flavor is oriental dominated with hints of burley and enough latakia to add body but no noticable flavor. The perique is well done and perfectly compliments the orientals. May burn a little warm at times, but I've only had one bowl of this in a crappy pipe that isn't broken in yet. Given that I would say in a good pipe this tabak will be absolute heaven...... and I don't say things like that every day!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Cornell&Diehl Odessa*

By the way, this review is of C&D Odessa. Could the MOD please fix that?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Cornell&Diehl Odessa*

Thanks for the review. C/D is such a difficult brand for newbies since there are so many variations. This sounds like a real winner though.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Cornell&Diehl*

Today I smoked my first bowl from a tin of C&D 967 Exclusive I picked up from JohnnyFlake as part of his clearance sale. Mild but flavourful.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Cornell&Diehl Odessa*



Mad Hatter said:


> By the way, this review is of C&D Odessa. Could the MOD please fix that?


fixed.
sorry, been up for 24+ hours and when you posted this i was somewhere over the atlantic.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Cornell&Diehl Odessa*



IHT said:


> fixed.
> sorry, been up for 24+ hours and when you posted this i was somewhere over the atlantic.


Thanks for the fix man. Hope the return trip was bearable. Welcome home!

:bl


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Is it anything like Epiphany? I find Epiphany to be OK, just a little generic maybe.
I like blends that make more of a statement...............p


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

DAFU said:


> Is it anything like Epiphany? I find Epiphany to be OK, just a little generic maybe.
> I like blends that make more of a statement...............p


I haven't had Epiphany but I've passed it over a few times when ordering. It just sounds like an english blend with a little perique. How strong is the latakia? I stay away from latakia dominated blends. Also I'm not a huge VA fan but Odessa has none in it. I am at the moment infatuated with orientals and there are plenty in this blend.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Mad Hatter said:


> I haven't had Epiphany but I've passed it over a few times when ordering. It just sounds like an english blend with a little perique. How strong is the latakia? I stay away from latakia dominated blends. Also I'm not a huge VA fan but Odessa has none in it. I am at the moment infatuated with orientals and there are plenty in this blend.


That's a pretty good assesment. The Latkia doesn't standout in any way, but nothing in the blend seems to. I like OJK in that it really showcases the bit of Perique that is in it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

After a few more bowls, there is definitely a noticable latakia presence here but unlike so many other blends, the latakia is only part of the flavor, laying a smooth, chocolatey base for the other tobaccos to stand on. The strength of the burley seems to do a great job of holding the latakia in its place.


----------

